# First Case Of Delamination



## 1stTimeAround

I recently discovered that a portion the nose of the camper is suffering delamination. It is an area approximately 8 inches wide and runs north/south for about 16-18 inches. I was curious to know if placing diamond plate on the front portion of the trailer is a possible solution to the delamination?

I was thinking that if you cut the fiberglass to install the diamond plate OR just screwed the diamond plate directly on top of the fiberglass the delamination would not be as noticeable.

My anal retentive nature will not allow me to tolerate the delamination for very long. The appearance of it drives me crazy! It just doesn't look right compared to the rest of the camper. As well, I have not indication to how it has occurred, other than I have to park the OB at a storage facility and the portion of the camper that is delaminating sits directly in the sun most of the day.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy

Diamond plate has been successfully used and you can mount it directly over the filon.


----------



## jake's outback

So hear is an off the cuff suggestion... What about spray on LINE-X... It can be sprayed on in colors... Any thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy

jake said:


> So hear is an off the cuff suggestion... What about spray on LINE-X... It can be sprayed on in colors... Any thoughts?


The substrate has to be solid and that is the main issue with delamination, the Filon is separating from the substrate.


----------



## Y-Guy

Jason how high up on it is the bubble? You see a lot of aluminum diamond plate on "Northwest Edition" RVs. I've seen some on RVs that had a curve in them so sure that they were molded to fit then adjusted to fit properly. The one's I've seen were all screwed in along the edges but from what I could see had caulking along the edges. I would think something like liquid nails would help to adhere it to the Filon and add to the strength along with screws.


----------



## 1stTimeAround

The bubble is probably 3/4 below the graphic line and 1/4 above. I was thinking that I could cut the fiberglass off and then diamond plate the front. Not the entire front.


----------



## hall

I have the same problem wiyth my 25RSS, however, mine is on the front cap by the top left running light. Diamond plate wouldn't look good there I don't think. Was wondering if has any ony attempted to repair themselves? I can't afford the costly repair myself and was considering it as an option


----------



## Y-Guy

Jason the RVs I've seen with diamond plate have it over the filon, I think that provides you with some added protection from the elements. I would repair the hold, but won't need to look good then apply the diamond plate. But your rig, do as you please )

hall, mostly I've heard of when the self repairs didn't work. The filon is vacuum sandwiched to the plywood or foam, many glues can dissolve the foam and make problems worse. Keeping pressure on the delaminted area is the key, can't just old it with your hand. If you can park next to a solid wall, then cover with wax paper and a firm board, then brace and use the expansion brace to push it and let it sit for 12 or more hours. You'll need to press had enough to push the dimple flush, which is easier then it sounds.


----------



## CamperAndy

Y-Guy said:


> The filon is vacuum sandwiched to the plywood or foam, many glues can dissolve the foam and make problems worse. Keeping pressure on the delaminted area is the key, can't just old it with your hand. If you can park next to a solid wall, then cover with wax paper and a firm board, then brace and use the expansion brace to push it and let it sit for 12 or more hours. You'll need to press had enough to push the dimple flush, which is easier then it sounds.


On our Outbacks the Filon is bonded to hardboard which is not much denser then cardboard. Behind this is batt insulation.

If you were to repair it yourself I would remove it from the trailer completely then you could try to re-glue the backing to the Filon and apply even pressure to re-bond it as the glue cures. I would not hold out much chance of success but you can do it.


----------



## hall

Y-Guy said:


> Jason the RVs I've seen with diamond plate have it over the filon, I think that provides you with some added protection from the elements. I would repair the hold, but won't need to look good then apply the diamond plate. But your rig, do as you please )
> 
> hall, mostly I've heard of when the self repairs didn't work. The filon is vacuum sandwiched to the plywood or foam, many glues can dissolve the foam and make problems worse. Keeping pressure on the delaminted area is the key, can't just old it with your hand. If you can park next to a solid wall, then cover with wax paper and a firm board, then brace and use the expansion brace to push it and let it sit for 12 or more hours. You'll need to press had enough to push the dimple flush, which is easier then it sounds.


Thanks for the input much appreciated. Has any one tried attaching the diamond plate as a solution. Ive been following the discussions on the topic. For my delamination issue I would probably have to go from top to bottom ( not sure how that would look). If any one has an pictures of a diamond plate repair please share them with me. Many thanks


----------



## Bearhog

I searched on Class Action and delamination and didnt find much. Has there ever been any talk on the forum about this? I have a 2011 250RS and scared to death of this happing to my unit as I plan to keep it for some time.


----------



## CamperAndy

Bearhog said:


> I searched on Class Action and delamination and didnt find much. Has there ever been any talk on the forum about this? I have a 2011 250RS and scared to death of this happing to my unit as I plan to keep it for some time.


What exactly do you feel a class action would accomplish?


----------



## Bearhog

Well, I guess I see your point. Keystone could easily dismiss an owner's delamination claim on the basis of poor maintenance, weather conditions, etc. I initially mentioned this subject because I've seen more discussion of delamination on Keystone Outbacks than any other unit I've owned and if this is due to consistently poor or improper construction techniques, it seems the manufacturer could have some liability.

Just a thought.


----------



## Tangooutback

It appears that delamination starts out around the upper running lights. If one is to replace the front, isn't it wise to get rid of those two upper running lights? I do not see any positive contribution of those two lights to the trailer.


----------



## the4crisps

Before you remove those lights you better check with your local D.O.T. / M.O.T. if they are required. Here in Canada all trailers ( Transport,5th wheels,TT,Hardtops,construction,utility, etc ) are required by law to have all corners illuminated at their highest & furthest points.


----------



## OBcanOB

The front decal on the Outback was really blistered and peeling. All the other decals are slowly decaying. Not sure why only on the Outbacks. Poor quality materials would be my guess. There are thousands of much older trailers out there with no problems. We ended out taking the front decal off. Underneath we found the fiberglass to be cracked and blistered. We're going to see if this is something our extended warranty will cover.


----------

